# Gentoo Installation Asus P5K (solved)

## curator

Hallo,

ich wollte auf meinem neuen Rechner Gentoo installieren, und wollte mal fragen, ob jemand schon mal die onBoard netzwerkkarte des o.g. Mainboards ans rennen gekriegt hat, weil so netzwerkinstallation wollt ich halt schon machen, und irgendwann muss ich sie ja eh konfigurieren.

also, /sbin/ifconfig zeigt nur LO

LSPCI sagt im wesentlichen:

```

Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)

```

Danke für Hilfe,

AlexLast edited by curator on Sun Aug 26, 2007 9:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## curator

Ach ja, auf den Asus Seite habe ich eine Art Treiber gefunden: http://dlsvr02.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5K/Attansic_L.rar (80KB)

Den kann ich ja aber auf dem Recher nicht komplieren wie ich das müsste, kann ich den auch auf einer andere Maschine komplieren (Notebook) obwohl davon abgeraten wird? Rauskommen soll dann jedenfalls ein Modul, das ich laden können soll.

Hm, mein schöner Recher, und jetzt geht da zZ nur Windows, das muss doch zu ändern sein  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

In 2.6.21 gibts den Treiber atl1 für die Karte, in 2.6.19/2.6.20 noch nicht. Wenn du ein paar Tage warten kannst leg ich ne neue TING mit 2.6.21 auf - ansonsten brauchst du irgendne bootbare CD mit 2.6.21er Kernel.

----------

## curator

Hm, wahrscheinlich kennt ihr das Gefühl, mit nem neuen Rechner drigenend rumspielen zu müssen.

Kennt den zufällig einer ne Linux boot CD mit entsprechendem Kernel, meine gelesen zu haben, das Knoppix und Kantonix ältere Kernels haben...............

.........Aber im Notfall ja ich ja ne Backup Lösung.

Ich beschäftige mich derweil mal mit der Erkennung meiner Festplatte, ein elementares Problem  :Smile: 

MfG

Alex

----------

## bep

am netzwerk bin ich auch gescheitert, hab ein gigabyte dq6, gleicher chipsatz. mit ting is echt ne super sache  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

So, ging doch etwas schneller  :Wink:  Treiber atl1 ist drin, viel Spaß  :Smile: 

http://download.libexec.de/ting/2007.0 <- hier die 2007.0-r1.

----------

## curator

So, CD eingelegt, gebootet.

Leider folgende Fehlermeldung (abgetippt)

```

The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

```

hm, also kurz vorher redet der was davon, das der sda partitionen erkennt, sieht auch aus, wie die die ich angelegt habe.

Es ist eine 500GB Samsung platte, die ersten 100GB ntfs formatiert, dahinter eine 100GB partition unformatiert (aus der soll linux + swap werder) und eine 300 gb für daten, bisher ebenfalls unformatiert.

Muss ich die festplatte anders vorbereiten? hätte ja ein knoppix da und windows drauf..

Danke,

Alex

----------

## dertobi123

Wie ist das CD-Laufwerk angebunden? P-ATA oder S-ATA? Welchen Chipsatz nutzt der Controller?

----------

## curator

Uff, das sind aber jetzt schon spezielle fragen, hab mir den Rechner bauen lassen und hänge hardwaremäßig leider 4 jahre zurück, als noch keine SATA gab.

Ich hab mal im Bios mal einen onBoard JMicron Raid Controller ausgeschaltet, da war in Windows mein C DLaufwerk weg, also wirds wohl der sein.

Aus Treier CD sagt dazu: JMB36X Raid Controller.

Wo finde ich, sollte das nicht genung oder falsch sein, Antwort auf deine Frage *peinlich*

Mfg

Alex

----------

## dertobi123

In Knoppix (das scheint ja zu gehen?): lspci

----------

## curator

Also, da ich ja tippen muss, hier mal die von mir als wichtig empfundenen, hab usb, PCI audio etc. mal weggelassen:

```

PCI Bridge........

Usb.........

Usb...........

Usb.........

Usb...........

Audio Device....................

PCI Express.........

PCI Express..........

Usb..........

Usb...............

Usb..............

Usb..................

Pci Bridge

Isa Bridge................

00:1f.3 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 SMBus: Intel Corpotation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

Graka....................

02:00.0 Ethernet Con..........den kennen wir ja schon :-)

SATA Controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)

IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)

Multimedia...........TVKarte

Firewire...............

```

----------

## dertobi123

Ehja, ist scheinbar ein Problem an TING. "Augenblick"  :Wink: 

----------

## curator

Wenn du fertig bist hast du für mich ein eigenens BS geschrieben hehe.

Besten Dank schonmal für den Aufwand!!!!!

----------

## dertobi123

Eine neue -r2 liegt hier:

http://download.libexec.de/ting/2007.0/

----------

## curator

Vielen Dank, DSL 1000 hat was zu tun...............

----------

## curator

Wunderbar, das scheint zu gehen!!!!!!1

Frage zum Abschluss:

Ich nehm jetzt AMD64 richtig?

Ist eine Intel Q6600 QuadCore!!!!

Oder doch den IA64??

Danke

Alex

----------

## dertobi123

Ehja, mit der CD kannst du nur ein 32bit System (x86) installieren. Alternativ ginge auch AMD64, solange du nicht mehr als 3GB RAM in der Kiste hast sehe ich da aber eher keine Vorteile, also 32bit -> x86.

----------

## curator

"chroot: cannot run command `/bin/sh` : Exec format error"

Das ist dann wohl der Fehler mit den 64 - Bit?

Ist das denn dennoch möglich das System auf 64-Bit zu installieren, wenn ja wie?

4GB Ram  :Smile: 

----------

## Max Steel

versuch ein chroot /mnt/foo /bin/bash

----------

## dertobi123

 *curator wrote:*   

> "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/sh` : Exec format error"
> 
> Das ist dann wohl der Fehler mit den 64 - Bit?

 

Ja, nen 32bit Kernel kann keine 64bit Binaries ausführen - andersrum gehts ...

 *curator wrote:*   

> Ist das denn dennoch möglich das System auf 64-Bit zu installieren, wenn ja wie?
> 
> 4GB Ram 

 

Hrm, ich jag über Nacht/morgen das ganze nochmal in 64bit durch ... *sigh* Sag das doch direkt  :Wink: 

----------

## curator

Wie bitte??

/mnt/foo ist doch nur ein anderer ordner, der bei mir natürlich nicht existiert!

Ich = Brett vorm Kopf?

----------

## curator

Ich bin ein schlehter Mensch!!!!!

Verzeih mir fr die 3. Boot CD, die du für mich backen musst  :Smile: 

[edit]

Gibt es irgendwo einen TING Fanclub ?? *beitritt*Last edited by curator on Mon Aug 20, 2007 9:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

musst ja auch an deinen Ordner anpassen, natürlich kann /mnt/foo bei dir nicht existieren.

Ich meine ein chroot /pfad/zu/deinem/Ordner/ /bin/bash

Musst du natürlich an deinen Pfad anpasssen

----------

## curator

ein 

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash brachte mich ja erst zu dieser Fehlermeldung, vielleicht hätte ich das dazu schreiben sollen, sry für das Missverständnis, das das 64-Bit <--> 32-Bit Problem wirds wohl sein!

Was soll der arme PC auch mit den anderen 32 Bit anfangen?

----------

## dertobi123

 *curator wrote:*   

> Gibt es irgendwo einen TING Fanclub ?? *beitritt*

 

Den wirst du wohl gründen müssen ...

----------

## dertobi123

 *curator wrote:*   

> Ich bin ein schlehter Mensch!!!!!
> 
> Verzeih mir fr die 3. Boot CD, die du für mich backen musst 

 

Wie gehabt: http://download.libexec.de/ting/2007.0/

Die ting-install-amd64-universal-2007.0-r2.iso isses  :Wink: 

----------

## curator

Zutiefst gedankt, hoffentlich hat noch jemand außer mir nutzen von den Files!!

Wenn schon nicht 64Bit, dann scheint aber doch hoffentlich das Board entsprechend verbreitet zu sein, das deine Datei auch genutzt wird.

Gibt es Irgendwo eine Art Wiki oder ähnliches, wohin ein ein Mini-How-To dazu schreiben kann? Muss ja nicht gleich der Fanclub sein, aber wenn noch wer sowas sucht.............

Danke Danke Danke

----------

## November Rain

 *curator wrote:*   

> ein 
> 
> chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash brachte mich ja erst zu dieser Fehlermeldung, vielleicht hätte ich das dazu schreiben sollen, sry für das Missverständnis, das das 64-Bit <--> 32-Bit Problem wirds wohl sein!
> 
> Was soll der arme PC auch mit den anderen 32 Bit anfangen?

 

Wenn du 4 GB Ram hast solltest du auch die 64 Bit Version nutzen.

----------

## curator

So, ein großes Stück weiter, habe installiert, und grub versucht zu installieren:

Das klappt auch, so jetzt zu meinem selber gebauten Kernel:

Er sagt Kernel panic, das scheint daran zu liegen, das er /dev/sda3 nicht findet, was wiederrum darun zu liegen scheint, dass der controller nicht im kernel ist.

Weis zufällig jemand aus dem Stehgreif, welchers Vieh ich im Kernel aktivieren muss für einen der beiden..........

```

00:1f.3 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 SMBus: Intel Corpotation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) 

```

........den galub ich  :Smile: 

Der JMicron ist drin.

----------

## curator

WEnn man alle einbeindet gehts, werd die jetzt nachundnachrausschmeissen.....

----------

## dertobi123

Lass auf jeden Fall den Intel ICH Kram drin  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ist das Board nun Linux tauglich? Oder brauche ich einen speziell gepatchten Kernel?

----------

## dertobi123

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ist das Board nun Linux tauglich? Oder brauche ich einen speziell gepatchten Kernel?

 

Den Thread hast du aber schon wenigstens überflogen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

So wie ich das verstehe, muß ich mir die TING ziehen, damit boten und kann damit gentoo installieren? Habe jetzt auch von anderen gelesen, das dieses Board i.O. ist.

----------

## dertobi123

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> So wie ich das verstehe, muß ich mir die TING ziehen, damit boten und kann damit gentoo installieren? Habe jetzt auch von anderen gelesen, das dieses Board i.O. ist.

 

TING oder irgendeine CD mit 2.6.22, ja.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *curator wrote:*   

> WEnn man alle einbeindet gehts, werd die jetzt nachundnachrausschmeissen.....

 Wenn die sache Rund läuft, kannst Du dann mal als PN die .config und die Ausgabe von lshw schicken?

----------

## curator

Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen .... sry, aber wenn ich mal zeit hab, mach ich des

----------

## Eglathôlion

Hallo zusammen!

Zunächst: Auch mir hat die TING-Distri sehr geholfen. Daher erst einmal vielen Dank.  :Smile: 

Mal eine Frage zum Sound: Hat jemand welchen aus Audio-CDs heraus bekommen? Das Kabel ist verbunden, aber ich höre nichts. Es gibt auch keinen SPDIF-Regler oder so.  :Sad: 

LG,

Ace

----------

